# Look at the chest of this doe!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

She has always been a big big baby and a show stopper in the ring, but just looked at this picture and it wowed me!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow is she Boer cross? Looks huge!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she is well conditioned. She does have a nice chest size though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice chest


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's impressive!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow is she Boer cross? Looks huge!


Nope she is a Lamancha.... A well loved Lamancha. She is only 2 too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty girl..and big


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, she looks like a huge boer! If her face and color were not visible, I would have never guessed that she was a dairy doe. Impressive girl.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow is she Boer cross? Looks huge!


 i was going to ask the same thing. Is she registered? She is almost non dairy looking she is so big. Love her sweet face.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My goodness, that is so much power in the front end assembly she lacks just about all dairy character. She a body builder


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Big girl!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes she is registered. Her papers have her as a grade but that is because her grandma wasnt registered and that made her mother 50%. So she is 75%. But there is no other breed in her blood lines. This picture is of her as a yearling. A month later she got 2 grands and a reserve.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

This is her dam and sire..... Dam isnt the prettiest but she is one of the founders so she stays. She also isnt set up and is standing weird in the one pic. She is not really posty.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Great width. Any side pics?


----------

